# Hubby is soooooooooooo frustrated



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Have you tried a no pull harness. We have the easy walk and the first time my mom walked Chloe was why didn't I get one sooner.


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

Omg he is to cute 4 rules , just kidding try some puppy kindergarten classes


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

He's a baby brain - don't expect too much just yet. He's only been on this earth a few months, and only with you for a few weeks. He'll get there. 
Patience, patience, patience. Just keep repeating "baby brain, baby brain, this too shall pass."


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

We practiced leash walking in the house for many weeks from the day we brought Duffy home and then around the yard only until his immunizations were complete.
I usually fought the over enthusiasm problem rather than reluctance. I also tended to walk him in a manner that kept him away from the grass, mailboxes, trees and other things that he would prefer to eat or at least taste every 5 feet. Practice makes perfect.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Not sure where you are located, but frankly it's pretty darn hot and humid where i live right now and puppies are notorious for deciding that they've had enough and just stopping. I would continue leash training in the house, be a pez dispenser, feed him his entire meal by hand walking on a leash if you have to and continue to work a bit on it daily but don't expect him to do much outdoors right now unless it's a lot of fun for him.


----------



## DoreenB (Sep 19, 2014)

*He's training us!*

You have a point about the weather Nolefan. We've been taking him out about every hour or two during the day. As soon as he goes, we head back to the house unless he indicates a willingness to walk which is usually after breakfast. He really doesn't like the heat.


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

Are you saying he's pulling all over or doesn't want to go?

Some puppies don't want to walk when they are nervous. Spending time hanging outside (sitting, resting together), where they are comfortable will help them gain confidence to be comfortable going further. This should pass fairly quickly (days to a week).

Bring this up to your instructor in puppy class this week.


----------

